# Lunker Smallies on Woodcock



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

We were using big spinnerbaits hoping for a musky but the smallies were on fire.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

ducman491 said:


> Nice!


Thanks ducman!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Alright, some good looking Bronze. They love the spinnerbait.


----------



## ToadCode00 (May 30, 2015)

The gamest fish in freshwater. Toad smallies trump all.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!! Love me some bruiser smallies! My personal best for a smallmouth is 4 and a half pounds, caught several around that weight.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job! You guys definitely got into some nice smallies! Did you get a new boat? Congrats on your catches!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like fun


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about! Nice smallies.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Great soundtrack!! Blackberry Smoke Rocks!!


----------

